# speedometer conversion r35



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Goodafternoon all,

Like last time when I asked about speedometer conversion I would like to convert this JDM import back to Km/h. Are there DIY ways to do it or just COBB?

From this:

>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>
To this:




it's so confusing with a m/h meter with km/h display and I am mainly traveling on european roads so no need for m/h speedometer.

I have not bought the car yet so I am asking for how much or what to do self ?

And I can calculate mph<>km/h so not really a problem
regards,


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

why cant you just use the digital speedo?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

*-*

Like I said it is confusing.

I am from Japan and want to get a JDM car 

But lots of speedo's are converted to m/h which is not original.

I would like to have a original car with km/h on it.

btw: How much is conversion from mph to km/h back?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

enshiu said:


> I would like to have a original car with km/h on it.
> 
> btw: How much is conversion from mph to km/h back?



1.6 or .60(its actually 0.62 but its close enough)

100 km/hr = ~60 mph

160 km/hr = ~100 mph

The conversion should not be difficult. Here in the US the faces are dual reading.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

how much would it cost to do this? or are there COBB options ?

or should I go back to the company who did this?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

enshiu said:


> how much would it cost to do this? or are there COBB options ?
> 
> or should I go back to the company who did this?


Cobb won't change the speedo.

You need to go back to the company that did the conversion.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I will try to fix this by myself or does anyone know a company who can do this?


----------

